
Open Q&A: Moving 65,000 Microsofties to DevOps on the public cloud [video] - LyalinDotCom
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7mHOhUQjmU
======
braindead_in
Here's a free automated transcript if you don't want to watch

[https://scribie.com/transcript/e32d5f58327045a18842116330a91...](https://scribie.com/transcript/e32d5f58327045a18842116330a914d47070905e)

